# SM 90 grinder adjustment ring



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm asking for some advice on behalf of my Dad.

He has a SM 90 grinder we picked up on ebay some time ago.

It's great, apart from the fact the adjustment ring seems to be jammed, or at least really hard to shift.

We've tried undoing the screw that's in the pictures, along with pressing in that little button and trying to turn it.

Despite our efforts, it will not budge.

Are tips/advice on how to adjust it?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The threads are completely clogged up with coffee which is causing the grind adjustment collar to freeze, you will need to get some large grips on the adjuster to turn it or someone with a really strong grip. An rubber oil filter remover for cars will probably do the job without marking the collar


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes rubber strap wrench is the way to go, good grip no damage. You could try a piece of an old belt wrapped around and a pair of pliers for grip/leverage.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot. Will replay the information and let you know.

Does the screw need to be undone and button pressed in?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

of course the button needs to be depressed as it locks the adjustment collar in place i think the screw is for the hoopper.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Cheers, shall let you know.


----------

